
The Lisp keyboards - fogus
http://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=98&ok
======
rudiger
Why are the parentheses in such an awkward place (Shift+8, Shift+9, or
Shift+0)? I don't program Lisp, but why don't Lisp keyboards put parentheses
in a more convenient place?

Also, there are quite a few modifier keys ("Function", "Super", "Hyper", _"Rub
Out"_ , etc)? Anyone know the purpose of all of them?

~~~
sedachv
Super and Hyper are modifier keys for Emacs and to let you type things like
Greek letters and math/logic symbols easily (you can see math symbols on the
Space Cadet and Knight keyboards).

Rubout is just backspace. IMO having it next to the 'a' is a really good
position; I rebind my Caps Lock key to Backspace on my machines. It's more
convenient than the Sun-style "Control as Caps Lock" layout.

~~~
Natsu
> Rubout is just backspace. IMO having it next to the 'a' is a really good
> position; I rebind my Caps Lock key to Backspace on my machines. It's more
> convenient than the Sun-style "Control as Caps Lock" layout.

One of my favorite keyboards of all time had the spacebar split in two.
Because I learned typing such that I always use the right thumb to press the
spacebar, the left half of the spacebar made a very good backspace. I've often
wished I could find more good keyboards like that.

~~~
lentil
The Kinesis Advantage is a bit like that: although they're not a usual
spacebar shape, space is under the right thumb, and backspace is under the
left thumb.

------
mrbill
You can build an adapter to make the Symbolics keyboards USB. I've got the
parts and the keyboard, but haven't taken the time to re-compile the code for
the Teensy 2.0 yet.

[http://netzhansa.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-convert-your-
sy...](http://netzhansa.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-convert-your-symbolics-
keyboard.html)

------
js2
How did this get past the dupe filter?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2189916>

~~~
Semiapies
As it's exactly the same URL, maybe the dupe filter has a date horizon?

~~~
wewyor
PG has said that the dupe filter only works for articles that are loaded in
memory

~~~
Semiapies
I see; perhaps someone should collect this stuff. :)

------
rbarooah
<http://mykeyboard.co.uk/microswitch/>

Not lisp specific, but he does have dedicated paren keys.

------
ScottBurson
I actually have the guts of an original Space Cadet keyboard. By "guts" I mean
it's just the part made by Micro Switch: the PC card with all keyswitches and
keys and all wiring, but no microcontroller and no case.

Nor, alas, do I have the source for the program the microcontroller ran. (I'm
pretty sure it was an 8748.) Lacking that, I think it would be pretty hard to
get the thing to work.

~~~
webwit
There are various ways to get the thing to work, for example check here:
[http://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=7](http://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=7)
and here
[http://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=15](http://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=15)
Of course, I advise you to forget about doing all that yourself and hand it
over to the guy who wrote the Lisp keyboards article (hi!).

------
deadcyclo
I have wanted a space cadet keyboard for close to 10 years now. Not only
because it's really cool but because I live my life inside Emacs and this is
the ultimate Emacs keyboard. Should clear up my Emacs finger pains in no time,
not to speak of modifier key heaven.

------
pinchyfingers
This is why I switch my CTRL and ALT keys, it makes Emacs painless.

------
rbanffy
Notice the absence of cursor keys.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Not sure but something gives me the impression that the cursor keys are at the
far right (thumb up/down and finger pointing left/right).

~~~
ScottBurson
Those weren't used as cursor keys. Cursor motion was done with Emacs commands
(C-b, C-f, C-n, C-p).

In fact I don't recall the OS using those keys for anything at all; they were
available to applications, though.

------
williamdix
I really wish there was a company that would produce replicas of these
keyboards which used USB. If I thought there was any chance of it being
successful, I would open said business immediately. But alas, I don't think
anyone wants to use these monstrosities anymore.

~~~
sedachv
There are _tons_ of niche keyboard producers around. Most of them would
probably be willing to work on custom layouts if you can show pre-orders. Here
are some that produce quality mechanical keyboards:

<http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/index.html> <http://pfuca-
store.stores.yahoo.net/index.html> <http://elitekeyboards.com/>
<http://www.diatec.co.jp/>

Something like a Happy Hacking keyboard with a Space Cadet layout would be a
big hit IMO. Put me down for a couple.

~~~
rbanffy
I'm all in for a modernized Space Cadet (with cursor keys, please). I'd buy
two, at least.

~~~
sedachv
Interested parties should sign up for news:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/embeddedform?formkey=dDIzNUF...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/embeddedform?formkey=dDIzNUFnTFUxanNTb1I5dEJZem1DVVE6MQ)

